# Filter deaktiviert



## PhilippK (30. Mai 2004)

Ich wollte mit diesem tutorial: http://www.photoshoptutorials.de/tut_spezial11.php
ein zerknittereffekt erstellen, aber bei mir sind viele Filter, darunter auch der Rendering Filter deaktiviert, welche voraussetzungen müssen erfüllt werden damit man den verwenden kann, ich hab die ebene gefüllt aber es geht trotzdem nicht ich weis echt nicht mehr weiter.


----------



## Mythos007 (30. Mai 2004)

Du arbeitest im CMYK Modus... Stelle Dein Bild über "Bild" => "Modus" auf "RGB-Farben" um und es sollte funktionieren...


----------



## PhilippK (30. Mai 2004)

möp, es ist RGB, das ist ja das komische


----------



## otherside (30. Mai 2004)

Hallo.

Arbeitest du auch auf der Ebene, auf der du etwas verändern willst? Weil du kannst doch *z.B.* nicht auf einer Textebene Filter anwenden, dazu muss sie doch gerastert werden.

MFG


----------



## PhilippK (30. Mai 2004)

ich habe eine Schwarze (und nur das) Ebene auf derm ich Wolken anwenden will (siehe tut) aber es geht ja nicht.


----------



## Philip Kurz (31. Mai 2004)

Hm, da bin ich ratlos, denn selbst im CMYK Modus kann man den Renderingfilter "Wolken" anwenden ... :suspekt: 

Mal gucken, vielleicht können wir diesen verdammten Fehlerteufel ja einkreisen


----------



## Mythos007 (31. Mai 2004)

PhilippK ich würde ganz gerne mal einen screenshot von Dir sehen...


----------



## da_Dj (31. Mai 2004)

Arbeitest du evtl. im 16bit Farbraum? Dort sind auch einige Filter deaktiviert.


----------



## PhilippK (31. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von da_Dj _
> *Arbeitest du evtl. im 16bit Farbraum? Dort sind auch einige Filter deaktiviert. *


Ich will ja nichts sagen, aber wie ich gerade feststellen musste geht das bei mir nur bis 16 Bit, früher war es irgendwie mal mehr, habe ich da irgendwas umgestellt?
Und wieso  es bei 8Bit, jetzt kapier ich garnichts mehr.


----------



## chrisbergr (31. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von PhilippK _
> *Und wieso  es bei 8Bit, jetzt kapier ich garnichts mehr. *


Öhm? Was willst du damit sagen? Dass es bei 8Bis funktioniert?


----------



## PhilippK (31. Mai 2004)

genau bei 8 Bit sind alle Filter Aktiviert. Müsste es bei 16 Bit dann nicht auch sein, da 16 Bit doch eigentlich besser sind?


----------



## prax (31. Mai 2004)

Installier mal Photoshop neu dann löst sich das Problem bestimmt.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (31. Mai 2004)

Ich will ja nix sagen, aber da steht doch ganz deutlich "8bit pro Kanal" und
"16bit pro Kanal", oder? Das heißt nach Adam Riese, dass ein RGB-Bild mit
8Bit pro Kanal dann letztlich 24bit (max. 16,7 Mio. Farben) hat.
Der andere Modus hat theoretisch mehr Farben (48bit), wobei das in der Regel
keine sichtbare Rolle spielt und die Datenmenge nur verdoppelt.
Alle rechenintensiven Filter sind in dem Modus deaktiviert. Das ist normal (bei
Photoshop 7) und steht im Handbuch auf Seite 84/85.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## PhilippK (31. Mai 2004)

8Bit PRO Kanal das ist dann logisch, hatte mich dann wohl vertan


----------

